# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تشافي أفضل لاعب في يورو 2008

## غسان

اختير لاعب وسط برشلونة شابي هرنانديز أفضل لاعب في نهائيات كأس أوروبا لكرة القدم بعد ما ساهم في قيادة منتخب إسبانيا للقب إثر فوزه على نظيره الألماني 1-صفر في المباراة النهائية التي احتضنها ملعب "ارنست هابل" في فيينا.

ولعب شابي هرنانديز (28 عامًا) دور قائد خط الوسط في المباريات الخمس التي شارك بها في النهائيات (من أصل 6 خاضتها إسبانيا)، ليكون مهندس الفوز باللقب الأول لبلاده منذ 44 عامًا، ما دفع الفريق الفني التابع للاتحاد الأوروبي إلى اختياره أفضل لاعب، آخذًا بعين الاعتبار تصويت الجماهير أيضًا.

وكان شابي يخوض أمس الأحد مباراته الدولية الثالثة والستين، وهو كان شارك لأول مرة مع المنتخب أمام هولندا في 15 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2000 وتلك كانت أيضًا المباراة الدولية الأولى لزميله في برشلونة المدافع كارليس بويول.

ولم يتمكن شابي من فرض نفسه في تشكيلة منتخب بلاده في أول بطولة كبرى وكانت في كأس أوروبا 2004 في البرتغال، قبل أن يعود ويشكل نواة خط الوسط في مونديال 2006 حيث خرجت إسبانيا من الدور الثاني على يد فرنسا.

ووصل شابي إلى النمسا وسويسرا في قمة نضوجه الكروي، ما ساهم في تألق منتخب بلاده الذي كان الأفضل في هذه البطولة على الإطلاق بسبب تميز خط وسطه.

وهيمن الإسبان على التشكيلة المثالية للنسخة الثالثة عشرة من البطولة القارية، بحيث اختير 9 منهم ضمن لائحة أفضل 23 لاعبًا، مقابل 3 لألمانيا الوصيفة، و4 لروسيا التي خسرت أمام إسبانيا في نصف النهائي (صفر-3)، ولاعبين من هولندا والبرتغال ولاعب واحد من كل من تركيا وكرواتيا وإيطاليا بطلة العالم.

- التشكيلة المثالية:
* لحراسة المرمى: جانلويجي بوفون (إيطاليا) وايكر كاسياس (إسبانيا) وادوين فان در سار (هولندا)

* للدفاع: جوزيه بوسينغوا (البرتغال) وفيليب لام (ألمانيا) وكارلوس مارشينا وكارليس بويول (إسبانيا) ويوري جيركوف (روسيا)

* للوسط: حميد التينتوب (تركيا) ولوكا مودريتش (كرواتيا) وماركوس سينا وشابي هرنانديز وفرانسيسك فابريغاس واندريس انييستا (إسبانيا) وكونستانتين زيريانوف (روسيا) وميكايل بالاك ولوكاس بودولسكي (ألمانيا) وويسلي شنايدر (هولندا)

* للهجوم: اندري ارشافين ورومان بافليوتشنكو (روسيا) وفرناندو توريس ودافيد فيا (إسبانيا).

----------


## غسان

قدم اداء جيد ولكن هناك من يستحقها اكثر مثل الحارس كاسياس

----------

